# Battery Registration AND Programming with ESYS?



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

*REGISTRATION:*
So it looks like if you have the Bavarian Technic or AutoEnginuity tool, you can easily register a new battery replacement if it is the same one. (I have this tool)

*PROGRAMMING:*
My question is, what if you are switching from AGM to Lead Acid or vice Versa, and/or changing the Ah capacity - how do you change the specs?

From some online research (Not sure if this is all correct) is it as simple using Esys and going to the CAS module > 3702 > VCM_BATTERY_CLASS and just selecting/entering the correct parameter from there?

no AGM:
B070 - 70Ah,
B080 - 80Ah
B090 
B095
B110
AGM:
A070
A080
A090
A105

*STEP ORDER?:*
1. Put new battery in
2. Code with esys (if changing type or size)
3. Register battery
4. Done?

Thanks!


----------



## fmfm (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes thats correct, after you register the battery let is rest for 3 hours for the IBS to read the new battery values 
you can also use tool32 to register, in F10 its g_motor, then look for battery regestriren or something like that
or you can use Rhiengold to register new battery under service tab, in case of changing battery type and value its only done by e-sys
i have done it few weeks ago


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Am I understanding this correctly I don't need rheingold to register my battery I can use esys? I have to buy a new battery today and I don't want to have to take it to the dealership if I can do it myself. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ausfahrt said:


> Am I understanding this correctly I don't need rheingold to register my battery I can use esys? I have to buy a new battery today and I don't want to have to take it to the dealership if I can do it myself. Thanks


You cannot register battery with E-Sys. You can code car to accept new battery type / rating, but not register it.


----------



## swedish_emir (Dec 7, 2017)

fmfm said:


> Yes thats correct, after you register the battery let is rest for 3 hours for the IBS to read the new battery values
> you can also use tool32 to register, in F10 its g_motor, then look for battery regestriren or something like that
> or you can use Rhiengold to register new battery under service tab, in case of changing battery type and value its only done by e-sys
> i have done it few weeks ago


I am actually thinking of replacing my battery on my BMW f10, but after reading your posts I am not 100 % sure I understand the DIY steps.

At the moment I have an original BMW 90Ah 900A battery. I wish to buy an aftermarket battery - Banner running bull AGM 92 Ah.

Since its a new capacity I guess I begin with using E-sys.

In E-sys I will do the following:

CAS module > 3702 > VCM_BATTERY_CLASS and change the parameter to A092.

I didnt see you post A092 but I guess either I should enter A092 or the closest number which should already be A090?

Now I will load up ISTA/D and register a new battery.
- When it asks me to enter the capacity of the battery, will I now choose "replace using same capacity".

Is this the correct steps, or am I missing some details?

Am I suppose to choose other capacity or so, or did the trick by coding in E-sys fix the issue regarding other capacity.

Best Regards

Emir


----------



## gbalthrop (Mar 16, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> You cannot register battery with E-Sys. You can code car to accept new battery type / rating, but not register it.


What software (for use on Windows 10 laptop) CAN register a battery on E9x?
Does ANYONE have a link to a matrix that lists what a particular software package (INPA, ISTA-D, ISTA-P, ISTA+, etc.) CAN be used for (on E9x)?

Here is an example of such a matrix (this is for Bavarian Technic):
http://www.bavariantechnic.com/modelfeaturematrix.aspx#e90

Thanks,
George


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

Sooo..I know this is an older thread... but I recently had to replace my battery. My car originally came with a 92AH AGM battery but when AAA replaced it last year, they replaced with standard lead acid.. and for last 3-4 months I keep getting battery warnings. Using ISTA+, I ran the energy diagnosis test that takes like 15 minutes and the result was that the battery needs to be replaced. The last 5 charging cycles showed the battery at 40-50%. 

SO I got myself the original 105AH battery and used e-sys to change battery to 105AH as in the first post here in CAS module using E-sys. Then replaced the battery and registered it using ISTA+ (It asked for the battery code that was on the battery 2D bar code). Then I ran another battery diagnosis and the new one was at 99% charge (bear in mind this test requires the battery charger plugged in for 10 minutes at the beginning of the test).

I saw that when I started the battery testing it now says something to the effect of Original Battery Capacity from Factory is 92Ah. DME Registered battery Capacity is 105AH. 

Overall it was a fairly easy switch. I just want to confirm from experts here if that is all that is needed to "code" the higher AH battery and that no other modules need to be coded with this info?

Also, the 105AH AGM battery (pn# ending in 814) from BMW is actually cheaper than the 92AH battery by like 50 bucks or so..

Thanks Much to all contributors here


----------



## mastermech63 (Dec 14, 2010)

ImpetuousRacer said:


> *REGISTRATION:*
> So it looks like if you have the Bavarian Technic or AutoEnginuity tool, you can easily register a new battery replacement if it is the same one. (I have this tool)
> 
> *PROGRAMMING:*
> ...


Is going to CAS module the same thing as expanding the folder ? Am I supposed to see 3207 in the folder ?


----------



## mastermech63 (Dec 14, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> You cannot register battery with E-Sys. You can code car to accept new battery type / rating, but not register it.


How does one go about coding the battery with E-sys ? And if Token is needed to do it, how do I get a Token that works ? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mastermech63 said:


> How does one go about coding the battery with E-sys ? And if Token is needed to do it, how do I get a Token that works ? Thanks


If you are changing battery types to different rating, then you need to use E-Sys and Edit E-Wort in FA to correct Battery Type, and then VO Code CAS, FEM_BODY, or BDC_BODY. 

No .est token is needed for VO Coding.


----------



## mastermech63 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you for the reply. I was able to edit the E-wort, but I'm totally lost when you say VO code, in my case, the CAS.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mastermech63 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I was able to edit the E-wort, but I'm totally lost when you say VO code, in my case, the CAS.


VO Code:

Connect => Read FA (VO) or Load FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read (ECU) => Right-Click on CAS (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## mastermech63 (Dec 14, 2010)

It seems I can't activate FA after changing


shawnsheridan said:


> VO Code:
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) or Load FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read (ECU) => Right-Click on CAS (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


Thank you very much Sir. You’re a very patient man.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mastermech63 said:


> It seems I can't activate FA after changing
> 
> Thank you very much Sir. You’re a very patient man.


FA Activation is not affected by FA Option Codes.


----------



## mastermech63 (Dec 14, 2010)

I realize now that I have to use A090 for an A092 battery. You’ve been very helpful with your instructions.


----------

